# Baffin Big Girls..... What A Week



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

We had some fantastic action on bigtrophy trout this week. All but one of these behemoths was caught on some color of Skitterwalk topwater. Pattern has been crappy mud and knee to thigh deep water. Picking up numbers of trout from keeper size to twenty-three inches on small Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad in White (aka Mighty White) and Slammin' Chicken. Fish are feeding on mullet and tiny shad and rain minnows. They are definitely at their peak weight as you can tell by some of the pics.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Yes those are all different fish. Mark and Dale had a career day. But here are a few more picks from this week



















And this last one which was literally caught less than an hour ago


----------

